# kleinergleich größergleich Zeichen



## kosmo3001 (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne ein kleinergleich und größergleich Zeichen ausgeben.
Ich könnte es mit <= und >= darstellen aber ich brauche das mehrmals bei meiner Ausgabe und fände es schöner wenn es das als ein einziges Zeichen gibt. Und da Java Unicode verwendet und somit ja eigentlich jedes erdenkliche Zeichen möglich ist hoffe ich das es auch geht.
Ich habe schon nach Unicode Zeichentabellen gesucht. Aber da finde ich alle möglichen Zeichen nur nicht das.
Weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich das ausgeben kann?

tschüss


----------



## Moosehead (9. Februar 2005)

N´Abend Kosmo, 

LESS-THAN OVER EQUAL TO' (U+2266)
GREATER-THAN OVER EQUAL TO' (U+2267)

Java: "\u2266" bzw. "\u2267"

Schönen Tag noch, 
Moose


----------

